# Tida



## tidajakajanneh (5 mo ago)

I am Tida Janneh from the Gambia, I am interested in applying for bachelor's degree in early childhood development at the best university in Europe .I need help from anyone that can help me.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Do you speak any languages other than English?


----------



## tidajakajanneh (5 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> Do you speak any languages other than English?


Yes but that is our Gambian local languages


----------



## tidajakajanneh (5 mo ago)

I speak only English


*Sunshine* said:


> Do you speak any languages other than English?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

I would NOT recommend Germany. 

In Germany kindergarten teachers traditionally didn't attend university, but rather completed an apprenticeship. Although recently a few B.A. programmes have popped up here, it is not worth learning German to complete one of these degrees.

The UK would probably be your best option, if you can afford it. If your are grades are excellent, you might be able to qualify for a scholarship.


----------



## tidajakajanneh (5 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> I would NOT recommend Germany.
> 
> In Germany kindergarten teachers traditionally didn't attend university, but rather completed an apprenticeship. Although recently a few B.A. programmes have popped up here, it is not worth learning German to complete one of these degrees.
> 
> The UK would probably be your best option, if you can afford it. If your are grades are excellent, you might be able to qualify for a scholarship.


Thank you so much for your time I really appreciate it.I have never applied for university can you help me if you can please.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

If you want to study abroad and earn a degree where you'll actually learn something and give you a solid foundation for a career, you need to learn how to do your own research. You also need to learn to distinguish between accurate information, wishful thinking, and outright propaganda.

University education for foreign students has become a large and lucrative business for many countries and not all programmes are worth the money you need to spend. Beware of consultants who try to sell you shortcuts. 

You should probably start by determining your budget and whether or not your grades are high enough to receive a scholarship.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other factor to consider - "early childhood development" may or may not be considered a university level program of study in some European countries. In some areas, teacher training is done apart from the university system. In others, early childhood development might be part of a different curriculum, such as psychology or medicine, and not considered a degree area of its own.


----------



## tidajakajanneh (5 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> One other factor to consider - "early childhood development" may or may not be considered a university level program of study in some European countries. In some areas, teacher training is done apart from the university system. In others, early childhood development might be part of a different curriculum, such as psychology or medicine, and not considered a degree area of its own.


Ok thank you so much for your advice and I want to know if one can get admission in to the university direct from senior secondary school.


----------



## tidajakajanneh (5 mo ago)

Ok


*Sunshine* said:


> If you want to study abroad and earn a degree where you'll actually learn something and give you a solid foundation for a career, you need to learn how to do your own research. You also need to learn to distinguish between accurate information, wishful thinking, and outright propaganda.
> 
> University education for foreign students has become a large and lucrative business for many countries and not all programmes are worth the money you need to spend. Beware of consultants who try to sell you shortcuts.
> 
> You should probably start by determining your budget and whether or not your grades are high enough to receive a scholarship.


 My dear thanks so much for your advice I really appreciate it and am so greatful.I am really trying to but what will be your advice , which course do you think is marketable and is easy to secure a job either in Europe and Africa.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

tidajakajanneh said:


> Ok thank you so much for your advice and I want to know if one can get admission in to the university direct from senior secondary school.


It depends on where you attended secondary school and how the German universities evaluate your secondary school completion credentials. Just as an example, here in France where I live, completing secondary schooling (i.e. "high school") is not sufficient for admission to a French university. They expect a US high school graduate to complete at least one year of university in the US before they'll consider an application. Many public school programs in Europe are actually 13 years rather than the 12 that is standard in the US and these require an additional year of schooling.

I know the Germans used to have the Abitur exams at the end of their secondary school that were considered necessary for admission to university. I'm not sure if that is still the case, but it's possible that for Germany you would need to have your entire school program evaluated and compared to the German one. They may require you to attend German language classes before you can start a university program - often in the summer before you program begins.


----------



## tidajakajanneh (5 mo ago)

Thanks so much for your time i


Bevdeforges said:


> It depends on where you attended secondary school and how the German universities evaluate your secondary school completion credentials. Just as an example, here in France where I live, completing secondary schooling (i.e. "high school") is not sufficient for admission to a French university. They expect a US high school graduate to complete at least one year of university in the US before they'll consider an application. Many public school programs in Europe are actually 13 years rather than the 12 that is standard in the US and these require an additional year of schooling.
> 
> I know the Germans used to have the Abitur exams at the end of their secondary school that were considered necessary for admission to university. I'm not sure if that is still the case, but it's possible that for Germany you would need to have your entire school program evaluated and compared to the German one. They may require you to attend German language classes before you can start a university program - often in the summer before you program begins.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> It depends on where you attended secondary school and how the German universities evaluate your secondary school completion credentials. Just as an example, here in France where I live, completing secondary schooling (i.e. "high school") is not sufficient for admission to a French university. They expect a US high school graduate to complete at least one year of university in the US before they'll consider an application. Many public school programs in Europe are actually 13 years rather than the 12 that is standard in the US and these require an additional year of schooling.


It's the same in Germany. Regular North American high school is not sufficient, you would either need to graduate with a full IB, or do a year of university study first, or do a preparatory year (in German) at Studienkolleg before enrolling.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

tidajakajanneh said:


> Ok
> 
> My dear thanks so much for your advice I really appreciate it and am so greatful.I am really trying to but what will be your advice , which course do you think is marketable and is easy to secure a job either in Europe and Africa.


As I already said, I don't recommend Germany. 

Based on the info you provided, I'd suggest looking into the UK or Ireland. You just need to make sure you avoid the degree mills.


----------



## tidajakajanneh (5 mo ago)

Ok so what do you think I can do to get admission to the universityok


*Sunshine* said:


> As I already said, I don't recommend Germany.
> 
> Based on the info you provided, I'd suggest looking into the UK or Ireland. You just need to make sure you avoid the degree mills.


Ok I will


----------



## tidajakajanneh (5 mo ago)

How are you doing today


tidajakajanneh said:


> Ok so what do you think I can do to get admission to the universityok
> 
> Ok I will


How are you doing today


----------

